# Life as a bike bum - Is it feasible?



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm always thinking about all the great places there are to ride in the world, and it keeps me stoked with so many travels and adventures to look forward to. But at the same time it pains me to think about all of what I _won't_ get to ride or experience. The world is a big place, with many, many trails to ride, and life is short. Too short in fact to experience it all.

How much we get to travel is relative to each individual person. Dictated by work, personal life, finances, etc. I'd be lucky to get a couple week long trips in throughout the entire year, and I don't live anywhere near any good riding spots so the majority of that time off could be spent driving rather than riding.

We've all heard of ski bums. Working for menial wages and sacrificing just about everything to indulge in their passion as much as possible. As mountain bikers we're lucky in that we aren't limited to one season to do what we love most.

So this begs the question - would it be possible to live life as a bike bum?

It's pretty much my dream to be able to travel all over, go anywhere I want whenever I want and _ride_ whatever I want. I seem to have a fetish for dirt, gnar and nature. I can't think of any other lifestyle that would make life more fulfilling.

One thing I've discovered over the past few years about myself is that I'm a minimalist. The less I have, the less I have to worry about and the happier I am. That being said the idea of not having a huge income wouldn't deter me. Hell, I have a full time job and I still don't make jack squat. I don't need a big house, boats, electronics, or flashy cars (although I wouldn't complain if I had a couple of flashy bikes). If I could just keep enough coming in to eat, survive and facilitate my passion that would be all good with me.

But where would that money come from? I've always been more of a full time job kind of guy so I don't have much experience juggling a bunch of odd jobs. I have a decent amount of money saved up, but that will only last for so long, and the thought of burning through it all with nothing else coming in makes me cringe.

So is this lifestyle feasible or just fantasy? Has anyone tried it? I probably won't get any response from any current bike bums, they likely wouldn't have internet access, or possibly they just don't exist.

Maybe it's time for me to start buying lotto tickets again.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Find a trustafarian partner!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I know a guy that is a roadie type of bike bum. He doesn't work (to my knowledge), doesn't own a car... just rides everywhere. He has lots of friends all over the place, so he goes on on lots of trips and crashes at their places. Does races here and there. Seems to be working for him, though I am not sure where he gets money from (maybe parental support?!).

I've met more than one retired couple that do nothing but drive around the country and mountain bike. But the key word there is retired!


----------



## bumgilligan (Aug 10, 2012)

Investments. If you take what money you have now and invest enough that you can survive on the profits then you would be good to go. Only problem is, that would probably be allot of money. If you expect your investments to make 5-6%, you would need that 5-6% to equal out to your living money. 

It may not work right now, but if you got started on investing soon, you might be able to live your dreams in 5-10 years. Depending on what you have saved now of course.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

The __(insert activity)__ bum lifestyle has always fascinated me, though I could never do it. Short of a trust fund, the menial jobs route is all I can think of. Ski bums can hop scotch all over the world's resorts, getting by with meager jobs at the resort during the season. You could do the same thing, or work in a shop, or be an instructor if you are capable. Or work at any other high turn-over job, like a restaurant or hotel, just to get by. If you're immersed in it long enough, I imagine you'll start seeing familiar faces from all over the world, and they can be your foot in the door for a new job in a different country. I imagine connections and friendships with other world hoppers would be key.

The one thing this won't give you is any sort of safety net if something goes wrong, unless your family will be willing to care for you. And if you do it long enough, write a book about it in your old age.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I was a kayak bum for many years, through my 20's and into my 30's. I got sick of year round kayak bumming and became a summer kayak bum and winter ski bum. I did this lifestyle for 18 seasons. I worked seasonal jobs that would support my habit. I made friends all over the world, that would open up job opportunities all over the world. I got to travel a ton. BUT..... a job is a job, no matter where you are, and living somewhere is living somewhere, it's not like being on vacation somewhere. Big difference. So, I finally got burnt out on doing it and decided to make a change and get a "real" job, live in one place for more than 6 months at a time. I was so burnt out on kayaking, something that I loved to do, that I haven't been in my kayak for 2 years even just for fun.

So, now I am mountain biking, and love it and do it a ton. I have thought about my bike guide friends and how they are "living the dream". But... I don't want to do it, I don't want to ruin it for me. Now, I have found a job that gives me a lot of paid vacation and I work 3 12's a week, so I get a lot of days off to ride as well. Now I get shorter trips, of higher quality when I do go travel. It's a good balance.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I've heard of rock climbing "bums" (aka dirtbag climbers) and surf bums, but so far no mountain bike bums (although I'm sure they exist). But the principle is the same. All you have to do is make the activity your number one priority and be willing to live in poverty. So here's how you might do it: buy a pickup truck with a topper, set it up so that you can live in it (housing is always the number one expense), throw your bike on top, head to Moab, get a part time job, ride all the trails, make side trips to Fruita, when it gets too hot, move on to Colorado, rinse and repeat as necessary.

Some people can't handle the uncertainty and will worry too much about where the money will come from. If that's true for you, don't do it. Obviously the guy who suggested that you try to live off investments is one of those guys. People who go that route rarely hit the road because they get too caught up in making money. Personally, I am doing a stay at home version of this right now. Instead of mountain biking I am more into kiteboarding right now and am living off my savings so that I can go kiteboarding as often as possible. Eventually I will have to get a job, but life's too short to wait until retirement to live fully.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I know a guy doing this right now.

And then there's this guy too.......Kurt Sandiforth - A World Around the Bike on Vimeo


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Go for it! I live in the Colorado high country and love both of my sports (biking/skiing). But I do know people who live in the mountains in the summer and move to the desert in the winter. Tons of racers do this. Move to Tuscon, work at a gas station and ride all the time. Most ski bums don't travel the world skiing the worlds great resorts. They pick a place that gets good snow, or has the best terrain park, or has the best backcountry access, and then they spend all their free time riding and work as little as possible. Being a bike bum could be more freeing cause you can always squat in the forest and clean up at truck stops. All you need is food and gas money. Find a sweet place (Durango, Moab, Sedona) and stay for a while saving money for the next month long trip. It is totally doable and could be very fun and rewarding! I am trying to balance the work and play thing. I picked a place I love and try to enjoy this place as much as possible while trying to setup roots and a career. Go For It! You won't regret it


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i got laid off from a long time employer in january of 2012. between my severance pay and unemployment insurance, i was able buy a new bike and pretty much do nothing but ride almost every day until just about three weeks ago. 

i rode over 4100 miles in 2012 and that's NO pure road miles. 

i would almost sell my soul to the dark side to be able to do this again in the next five years--i'm 51 and time is running out.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay...so I have no experience with this, but here are my thoughts:

So you have some money saved up?

1. Sell everything you don't want later on, throw the rest in a friends garage and promise to may them $20 a month or so.
2. Buy a cheap truck/camper that you can fit your bike in (or on) and you'd be okay sleeping in too.
3. Go! Live as cheap as possible (ramen noodles, sleeping on the sides of dirt roads, etc). Ride like crazy...and keep an eye out for money making opportunities that fit in
4. When the money runs out, head back (or somewhere new). Get all your crap out of your friend's garage, and move into a crappy apartment.
5. Start saving again, and in a year or two....do it all over again


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

uglyguy2 said:


> So this begs the question - would it be possible to live life as a bike bum?.


A bum is a bum, putting a word in front of it does not change anything, whether is bike, surfer, skiier etc.
Why would you want to aspire to be a bum? Youi have issues dude.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

It seems like a different lifetime now but ... for a while I did ski in the winter and travel and ride the other three seasons. Temp jobs-a-plenty, a tent, a bike and a fishing pole. There are plenty of good riding spots close enough to a place with a temp agency and a national forest/BLM land for riding and camping to do it. You'll want a car that's reliable so that cost doesn't force you to stay put and get a "real job" and don't be afraid or embarrassed to apply for food stamps occasionally.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

A couple people have mentioned a truck. I already have one and have been thinking about throwing a camper over the bed anyway. But if you ask me the ultimate bikebummobile would be a van. If you had multiple bikes you wouldn't have to worry about having one stolen while you're out riding the other. Also more privacy for sleeping/changing clothes etc. My dream ride would be a 4x4 panel van.. if they even make them.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Also you could park it down by the river and tell people you have a waterfront home.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

awd gmc safari van? my only concern would be health insurance? do you have a policy you can keep? i say do it, your already part way there being a minimalist.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

SV11 said:


> A bum is a bum, putting a word in front of it does not change anything, whether is bike, surfer, skiier etc.
> Why would you want to aspire to be a bum? Youi have issues dude.


Exactly. Hell, may as well get on disability like the legion of deadbeats currently getting it and suck off of the rest of us for the rest of your life.

I love mountain biking but only in the context of having a real life doing other things. Yeah I'd love to take a year off and ride but after that? What an empty life it would be.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

You raise a good point, one that I didn't really take into consideration. Injuries wouldn't be likely, they'd be unavoidable, especially with the kind of riding I'd be doing (or trying to do). Insurance would be very helpful.

I'm not ready to take this plunge yet. I plan on saving up more money for at least a couple more years, maybe longer.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Go and live YOUR dream and love every minute of it! You don't need a 4x4 van (if your biking you won't be in the snow!). Get a box van or a topper/camper for your truck and just travel and enjoy it. We all find fulfillment in different ways.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

its all perspective man, that would be 1 great year imo. life is to be lived in the moment, how dull if your always planning for the future.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

stpaulstchris said:


> its all perspective man, that would be 1 great year imo. life is to be lived in the moment, how dull if your always planning for the future.


I believe in finding a good balance between living for the moment and still being somewhat sensible. But it's true that not everyone wants 2.5 kids and a white picket fence. So not the life I want. And if enjoying the hell out of my bike, mountains, trails and nature as much as I can before I die is an empty life, then empty I shall be.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Call me when you get desperate and need to *sell the bike ... Your only surviving possession ... Just so you can eat* ... I'll make sure you get screwed over real good :devil:

However,
If you want to do such, and not be a bum ... I'll suggest that you find a good financial planner, evaluate your future, and develop a plan


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

'I shall not live my days trying to prolong them.'
Jack London

Chill out everyone. If a person is not on the dole, and otherwise living a righteous life, what do you care about the details. To have any opinion on the matter makes YOU the weenie.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm graduating college in May. If things go as planned (and I think they will) I'll be teaching here at the college within a year. Two sections of Beginner Mountain Biking, Trail Design & Construction, and hopefully one or two other classes. Some work wrenching at the LBS (Otsego Bicycles) as well.

Since we're working to turn this town into a destination place to come ride, I suppose that I might qualify as Bike Bum if I can pull this off.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Had a buddy that used to work the "season" at canneries in Alaska then chase the hot surfing spots around the world. I think he did this a couple times.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Ailuropoda said:


> Exactly. Hell, may as well get on disability like the legion of deadbeats currently getting it and suck off of the rest of us for the rest of your life.
> 
> I love mountain biking but only in the context of having a real life doing other things. Yeah I'd love to take a year off and ride but after that? What an empty life it would be.


I actually work as an attorney in disability law and I had a case where a guy rode his bike all day and that was pretty much all he did. He lived alone out in the desert. He got disability benefits for mental illness.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure about your age or level of education, but why not just pick a great place to live? A location that has great mountain biking or whatever interest it is that you have. Work hard, play harder. Save some money, invest in yourself, your education and your future. Hopefully working hard will allow you some decent time off and and money. Use that to go explore some of the more exotic places. Trust me, it takes some money to travel and have fun playing. 

Or you could just go Point Break, rob banks , and search for the ultimate wave.

Better yet, marry up!

Unfortunately if I figure it out at this point I think it would be called early retirement


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I did the ski bum thing for a season and a half. I'd gotten tired of the thing I originally moved to New York City to do, so I was working a job I could pick up and put down and doing relatively well at it, especially in outside-Manhattan terms. I also had (and have) access to a cabin in Tahoe where I can stay. So I sublet my apartment, moved into the cabin, and got a job cleaning up the lodges at the local ski resort. The first season, I logged 90 days, although frequently half-days - seven hours skiing and eight working would be quite a lot. I mostly skied at "my" mountain, but I did the occasional "field trip" to other mountains. The resorts had a letter-of-reference thing worked out where they extended lift pass privileges to each other's employees. It made me a much better skier, and while I don't feel like getting a lot of ski days works well with my current life, when I do get to go skiing, I'm still quite good - as long as I'm in good shape, it doesn't go away very badly at all.

At the end of the season, I went back to New York, zeroed out my credit card balances, and went back to my usual life for several months.

I did just the high season the second time. Since I already knew some people and ski resorts are basically overstaffed except during the Christmas/Presidents' Day/MLK Day period, they let me do that. I think it worked relatively well all around.

I'm glad I tried it, and I've gotten to be a much better skier than I would have. But it's not really what I want from life.

OP, if you've got no responsibilities and you have enough of a backup plan in case you get hurt or sick or something, give it a shot. I don't know how old you are. It was an early/mid-20s thing for me. I'm back in school now, and a lot of my classmates have come straight from doing their bachelor's degrees. They sometimes talk about wishing they could try some things or whatever. I'm glad I used my mid-20s to try some things. I feel very confident in my present choices too.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

There are two types of these, "Bums." Those who have no money and instruct or tend bar to eat and do whatever it is they want to do. And then there are the trust fund babies who do it because they can.

I was a professional skydiver for a while. Some of the best years of my life. Instructing, coaching and competing earned enough for a lake-side apartment, wakeboard boat, lots of free gear and more women than I, and my friends, could handle.

Some of my friends became PR/promotional people for gear companies and traveled across the country visiting drop zones and promoting their products. It was a cross between bum and real job.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can you do it? yes of course. Its not hard finding a low paying job just to stay afloat, specially if your living like a bike "bum". would you want to do it? I wouldnt. I rather save and take a few epic trips every year or so. Thats the plan at least.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Can it be done? Yes. I've been living that way most of my life. I'm 55 years old and I don't own or owe anything. I can go where I want and do what I want. How I do it is very difficult to explain. 

I have done the "rat race" thing. I was married for 23 years, raised a family, bought a house, 2 mini vans, the whole nine yards. At the first opportunity, I gave the whole shooting match to my wife, put my clothes in a pack, put my bike in a box & mailed it to myself on the other side of the country. I've never been happier than the times when I could carry everything I own on my back. When my wife met me I was living on a boat in Victoria, B.C.

It's actually easier to explain how my 58 year old sister does it. She's a wilderness guide & a travel writer. She guides tours in Africa, South America and the Orient & writes about them. That covers her travel and living expenses and she has a little money left over for emergencies.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Just live vicariously through Craig. He's far from a bum though. More like retire, sell everything, and travel the country mt. biking. http://runutsadventures.com


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

shekky said:


> i got laid off from a long time employer in january of 2012. between my severance pay and unemployment insurance, i was able buy a new bike and pretty much do nothing but ride almost every day until just about three weeks ago.
> 
> i rode over 4100 miles in 2012 and that's NO pure road miles.
> 
> i would almost sell my soul to the dark side to be able to do this again in the next five years--i'm 51 and time is running out.


And you experienced more adventure in that one year than most people do in 10. Good for you. and no, time is NOT running out at 51 years old. Not for me at least. I'm 51 too, and am having a blast. You are a kid in age compared to many on this site even. Keep turning those wheels...


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I lived on the road for 8 years, in my mid 20's to early 30's. In those eight years the only constant was that I landscaped in the spring in AZ, and wintered in Mexico. Summers and falls I waited tables, bounced bars, fisheries in AK, health food store in OR, etc, etc, etc..All relatively low paying jobs, where turnover was expected.
My family was supportive at first but after a couple of years my father would start hinting that I might be squandering my corporate earning potential (I have a business degree)_ I kept living my dream and I picked up a skill set that turned into a profession (I'm a woodworker)..

When I met my wife, she came on the road w/me, but only lasted a couple of years before I knocked her up and we settled down in NM. Now I have two kids and I can't say that I miss it, because I have different goals in life. None of you would be jealous of my income, but I own my house and 4 acres and I don't have ANY debt. 
I'm self employed and live where I can ride 4 seasons

If I have a point its that if you think you want to do it, then you should, and the time is now.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

BCTJ said:


> I actually work as an attorney in disability law and I had a case where a guy rode his bike all day and that was pretty much all he did. He lived alone out in the desert. He got disability benefits for mental illness.


It's a national problem and a disgrace...disability I mean. Completely out of control like most entitlements in out pathetic and deteriorating nation.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Why aren't you outraged about your money being spent killing civilians?

Iraq War Vet: "We Were Told to Just Shoot People, and the Officers Would Take Care of Us"

Hart Viges, a member of the 82nd Airborne Division of the Army who served one year in Iraq, told of taking orders over the radio.

"One time they said to ﬁre on all taxicabs because the enemy was using them for transportation.... One of the snipers replied back, 'Excuse me? Did I hear that right? Fire on all taxicabs?' The lieutenant colonel responded, 'You heard me, trooper, ﬁre on all taxicabs.' After that, the town lit up, with all the units ﬁring on cars. This was my ﬁrst experience with war, and that kind of set the tone for the rest of the deployment."

The money spent on entitlements is a rounding error.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Of course it's possible. What do you think us ski bums do in the summer-hibernate? 

But in seriousness and to get this back on track away from the landmine posts just below me, I had lived like this for awhile. I've floated around many mountain and desert towns since leaving home at 17. And have spent some summers "homeless" living out of a car. 

Work? Temp day labor, dishwashing, serving inconsiderate self entitled tourists in places like Durango and Flagstaff (or any other number of tourism-dependent economies) their food and T-shirts. get creative. I walk dogs part time for well to do people to bring in extra cash. Be willing to get cozy with lots of roommates in sub-par housing on the outskirts of said boomtown (re: Eagle-Vail, Bayfield, Carbondale). Bro-deals and great second hand gear will come with time, but don't expect to have much $ to spend on shiny things. Things like insurance and savings are luxuries you likely won't have. Your jobs won't supply these things. Although at least having catastrophic insurance is a good idea if you can swing it. If you are a single male, good luck; the ratio is not in your favor. 

Over time I slowly picked up a couple degrees that now allow me to continue the lifestyle in a bit more comfort and control than before. I'll still never make as much as most people, but hey, as they say, my life is better than your vacation.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Craig is a good guy, certainly living the bike bum lifestyle ... but one based on years of hard work and savings.
Perhaps not strictly bike bums, Durango is full of folks who work several jobs just to live the lifestyle. As mentioned earlier, this area of the country is easy to migrate with the seasons, the best mountains in Colorado, Moab, Fruita, Sedona, Hurricane, ... are all within an days drive. 
Of course, there isn't anything else to do if you need a break from riding


----------



## miniman868 (May 4, 2012)

I think this is a matter of semantics. In our society, currently, "bum" refers to the group of people living on the corner, usually suffering from some form of mental illness or addiction, and living on the dole. Maybe you should use a term like "bike traveller" or "bike gypsy". If you can make the ends meet at the end of the day, do it. There is always going to be time to "get it together" later on. It is a cliche, but nobody ever says, on their deathbed, that they wish they had spent more time working. As a teacher, IMHO the factor most limiting young people, is lack of experience. They are expected to pick a lifetime career, straight from high school, with little or no exposure to the world.Then, they are expected to spend upwards of a house payment on an education, that does little or nothing to guarantee a position in that field. Everyone should take a shot at a dream occasionally. Meet people, expose yourself to some different cultures, live in some different places. The military did this for me, but that is not the best choice for everyone. As far as vehicles go, pick the truck and camper. You can always drop the camper on the ground and use the truck as a potential source of income; hauling, towing, plowing. Campers have nicer amenities than vans anyway.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I can see the appeal of doing nothing but riding my mountain bike every day and not having to go through the hassle of the 9-5 and such. Kansas City has alot of trails to ride and a good crew of folks keeping them in great shape. 

Getting to go out west to Fruita once a year is a challenge in itself for me with bills, job, and family commitments let alone would love to be able to live out there yearlong - I do envy those folks who live there - I love the Fruita trail system so much. 

However, I stay in the KC area because I have a great family and great support system here in KC and want to be able to spend as much time with my parents before they pass on - my dad's health is starting to worry me and if something were to happen to him, I would feel alot better about myself knowing I spent as much time with him as possible rather than not hardly seeing him at all. He has bent over way past backwards helping me out over the past 35 years more than I could even state on a forum.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I ski bummed for a couple years, met lots of people living their life that way. I don't know how old the OP is, but IMO the best way to do it would be to gain a skill that is applicable in areas where there is lots of great riding. Most of the more "successful" ski bums I knew worked in restaurants. There are restaurants everywhere, and they are more plentiful the more recreation-oriented the place is. Also, usually the schedule is very conducive to outdoor activities, as you work evenings and weekends, and have most every weekday off to go play. I knew several people on kind of a circuit, working winter destinations and summer destinations. Also knew a bunch of guys who worked in Australia at resorts June -- Aug, and in Utah Dec -- March. They made enough money to travel a bit between seasons and buy the gear they wanted (always helps to work at resorts, as you have plenty of Pro Form hookups!). If you are a friendly person who meets and gets along with people well, you'll easily find places to live, roommates, and network into decent jobs, as restaurant turnover is very high.

I'm sure there are lots of ways to do it, but this seemed like the most feasible way to me.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Entitlements account for three-quarters of the federal budget and are not a rounding error. Not counting Medicare, Social Security, and Medicaid, there are also currently nine million Americans collecting disability and the cost of this as well as their medical bills (because it includes free medical care) is not trivial. I see many of them every day and I assure you the ranks of the disabled are replete with young men with back pain and drug addiction as their "disability."

This does not even count the millions of veterans collecting disability for mostly bogus diagnosis; the VA disability system is itself a scam and a scandal.

As a former Marine infantryman and a combat veteran I am inclined to support the military but that doesn't mean I support the military reflexively nor do I support the indiscriminate slaughter of civilians. Your story, however, is entirely bogus and one of the typical ******** stories told by your typical disgruntled veteran with an agenda.

Sorry, there are enough real war crimes committed without the need to make them up. Additionally, elite units (like the the 82nd Airborne, Rangers, etc.) are very well-trained, very disciplined, and don't do stupid things like randomly opening fire on every taxi cab in a city. They are not stupid and neither are their officers. Snipers, in particular, are extremely well-trained and they don't take psychopaths and idiots into the training. In the Marine Corps, for example, Sniper School is highly competitive and getting in is harder than getting into Harvard. THis is why I laugh at all the beer-gutted, toothless ******* veterans who claim to have been snipers (almost all of them). 

Like the drug-crazed stories of fraudulent Viet Nam veterans, you believe what you want to believe because it reinforces your preconceptions.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> OP, if you've got no responsibilities and you have enough of a backup plan in case you get hurt or sick or something, give it a shot. I don't know how old you are. It was an early/mid-20s thing for me. I'm back in school now, and a lot of my classmates have come straight from doing their bachelor's degrees. They sometimes talk about wishing they could try some things or whatever. I'm glad I used my mid-20s to try some things. I feel very confident in my present choices too.


I had a similar experience. Took a couple years off during school to ski and work at resorts. Funny, when I was interviewing for post grad jobs, the resort jobs were discussed as much as anything else on my resume.

You have to be careful, though -- it could be easy to find yourself burnt out on bumming and without a lot of other options. There were always those older, bitter lifetime bums who had lots of stories, but were in their 50's without a lot to show for their lives. And by "show" I mean no family, no retirement, no health (it is a pretty hard partying group). I'm glad I did it for a couple of years. But I think I'm much happier with a career, a family, stability and security at this point in my life, even if I don't get to ride or ski as much as some do.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ailuropoda said:


> Entitlements account for three-quarters of the federal budget and are not a rounding error. Not counting Medicare, Social Security, and Medicaid, there are also currently nine million Americans collecting disability and the cost of this as well as their medical bills (because it includes free medical care) is not trivial. I see many of them every day and I assure you the ranks of the disabled are replete with young men with back pain and drug addiction as their "disability."
> 
> This does not even count the millions of veterans collecting disability for mostly bogus diagnosis; the VA disability system is itself a scam and a scandal.
> 
> ...


Point out, in the below chart, where all the disgraceful waste in entitlement money is:









I made a lot of friends while at Ft. Bragg. You might be surprised what we saw.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Ailuropoda said:


> Entitlements account for three-quarters of the federal budget and are not a rounding error. Not counting Medicare, Social Security, and Medicaid, there are also currently nine million Americans collecting disability and the cost of this as well as their medical bills (because it includes free medical care) is not trivial. I see many of them every day and I assure you the ranks of the disabled are replete with young men with back pain and drug addiction as their "disability."


There are always going to be people trying to scam the system. However there are a lot of people who need that help to survive and it's pretty sick and twisted to try and lump all retired people (who paid into the system while working) and truly disabled people with the few jerks who try to get a free ride.

If you want to be outraged, why not worry more about the handover of 700 billion dollars to the banks with almost no strings attached? Some guy sitting around playing an X-box on the federal dime is a lot less dangerous than all the Wall Street and corporate tycoons getting millions of dollars from their control of the federal government.

But anyway, why are you guys trying to inject BS politics into this? Pretty much everyone is telling the OP to live cheap and pay his own way. That sounds pretty darned conservative to me.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

WikiLeaks. Classified Iraq war logs[1][4][5][6]	109,032 deaths including 66,081 civilian deaths.[7][8]	January 2004 to December 2009


----------



## Dooms101 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've thought about being a bum many times, maybe not specifically a bike bum but biking would have been a big part of it. I live in the Appalachian mountains going to college where half the people going here look like they crawled out of a hole. I have a lot of influences persuading me that a minimalist lifestyle in the woods would be just what the doctor ordered. As a mountain biker, I crave freedom, a bit (or a lot) of danger, and nature. The thought of building a shack in the woods and living off the land sounds so appealing but I know it would never work for me. Sometimes life in modern society just plain sucks-ass and its easy to look at people living a simpler life and yearn for that simplicity. That is usually not the case though, I grew up in a small town in the mountains of upstate New York where jobs were scarce and trailer parks were the primary housing. I can tell you that many of my friends living in a trailer with barely a scrap of food were not enjoying it. Don't be too easily persuaded by the "grass is always greener" type of thinking. For some people the simple life is all they could ever ask for and it works for them, for the rest of us we need more purpose in our lives and we need something to work towards.

I don't know what the solution to your problem is, I don't even know what my solution is. I am young like you and still trying to figure out my place in the world. I can tell you what I am doing now though. I almost dropped out of school last year to pursue my "dream" of the simple life but ultimately decided to stay. I ended up getting an awesome job developing software from home and I can ride every single day. I was so afraid of being apart of the rat-race of life before but I definitely don't feel like I am a rat racing for anything. I mountain bike every morning I can and when I get back I work hard on something I love. The biggest thing I've learned from all this is that working hard will make you play harder and that there's always a balance if you're willing to find it. I don't know what the hell I'll be doing in the next five years and honestly I don't care, I am just going to stick with what I am doing and enjoy every minute of it. Who knows where life will take you next...


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Thor29 said:


> There are always going to be people trying to scam the system. However there are a lot of people who need that help to survive and it's pretty sick and twisted to try and lump all retired people (who paid into the system while working) and truly disabled people with the few jerks who try to get a free ride.
> 
> If you want to be outraged, why not worry more about the handover of 700 billion dollars to the banks with almost no strings attached? Some guy sitting around playing an X-box on the federal dime is a lot less dangerous than all the Wall Street and corporate tycoons getting millions of dollars from their control of the federal government.
> 
> But anyway, why are you guys trying to inject BS politics into this? Pretty much everyone is telling the OP to live cheap and pay his own way. That sounds pretty darned conservative to me.


At least I know how to use paragraphs.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ad hominem.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm amused so many people are taking the "bum" part so literal.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Urban Dictionary: ski bum


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Dooms101 said:


> ... The thought of building a shack in the woods and living off the land sounds so appealing but I know it would never work for me. Sometimes life in modern society just plain sucks-ass and its easy to look at people living a simpler life and yearn for that simplicity. ...


I do live my life that way & I absolutely love it & I *wouldn't* recommend it to *anybody*. As a matter of fact there are a lot of people who tell me they envy my life. What I usually do is suggest they watch the movie "Into the Wild". Pay particular attention to the end.

Into the Wild (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

The OP wants to travel though and that almost always costs money, so living completely off the grid is kind of out of the question.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"What I usually do is suggest they watch the movie "Into the Wild". Pay particular attention to the end."

yup...


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

INTO THE WILD (2007) - Watch Movies Online For Free on TubePlus


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

There is "bum"... Quit job, downgrade all personal possessions to truck/van your bike and some cloths, and go ride where ever. Do odd jobs only when needed to eat, fill gas tank, and fix bike.

There is also a "bike bum lifestyle" with far less risk. Move to a place with great riding. Get a part time job. Rent a room for as little as you can manage. Ride every day. 

I could never do the former. To big a risk, and a series of bad luck could send you in an unrecoverable tail spin.

I have done several versions of the latter my whole life. 19-20 i worked for mammoth mtn. Skied at least a few runs every day those two seasons. Perhaps the funnest two years of my life. Back home in San Diego from 20-30 i tried to make it with music in the eves, surfed in the mornings, and worked a graveyard shift as a janitor at a local hospital. 30-40 i dropped the music (was a great run, no regrets) and picked up mtn biking to go along with surfing.

42 now. 13 and 19 year old daughters i have raised pretty damn well. They didnt/dont have a lot growing up but are great people that i am proud to claim as my kids. I have made sure between me or my x wife that they have had medical insurance their whole lives and have never wanted for food/clothing/shelter. I dont own a house, i dont have a retirement fund, and im sure i could have done better in life financially had i dedicated my self to increasing my earning potential. Thing is...while i may have a regret or two, i have lived a far happier and fulfilling life than most people i encounter my age. 

Indian proverb that fits like a glove....

"The hand is easier to see than the spirit. Most people spend their lives trying to fill what they can see."


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't listen to the idiots that tell you to plug in and go be a functional member of the economy, there is more to life than working a job you don't like for people you don't like to make money you actually don't need. If you are happy, you are living a good life.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I feel like there's been a bit of a semantics threadjack.

In general, when someone talks about a ski bum, I don't visualize someone who lives in a car or has to panhandle. "Bum" is a bit of a pejorative being applied to the guy's lifestyle, not an accurate descriptive term.

I imagine the people I worked with up at the mountain - people working low wage/low responsibility jobs, probably on an alternative schedule, living with roommates to economize, and claiming to ski (and actually partying) a lot. Those without the resort job probably have a season pass as their most valuable or second most valuable possession. Long-term, some might even figure out how to make it pay. Resorts in good backcountry areas have guides - those guys didn't come out of the cohort of upper-middle-class skiers who fantasize about skiing when they're in their thirties. Resort towns support some other job types that are good for someone who wants to be a skier first. Waiting tables has been mentioned already. But the service industry in those towns is pretty big. There are condos to clean, roads to plow, driveways to clear, etc. etc. etc.

When you watch a Warren Miller video, the skiers and snowboarders in it aren't making their living by appearing in videos. Doug Coombs had a guide skiing business. A lot of extreme skiers reputedly spend the summer working on fire fighting crews - not a big income, but all expenses paid.

So my assumption is that the OP is asking about whether one can create this kind of lifestyle around mountain biking. Not if he can live in his van, panhandle, and somehow support the activity.

Personally, I suspect that the same approaches that can be applied to having a ski bum period can be applied to mountain biking. Maybe it would even be a bit easier with MTB.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

It's a mystery to me
We have a greed with which we have agreed
You think you have to want more than you need
Until you have it all you won't be free

Society, you're a crazy breed
I hope you're not lonely without me

When you want more than you have
You think you need
And when you think more than you want
Your thoughts begin to bleed

I think I need to find a bigger place
'Cause when you have more than you think
You need more space

Society, you're a crazy breed
I hope you're not lonely without me
Society, crazy and deep
I hope you're not lonely without me

There's those thinking more or less, less is more
But if less is more how you're keeping score?
Means for every point you make your level drops
Kinda like it's starting from the top, you can't do that

Society, you're a crazy breed
I hope you're not lonely without me
Society, crazy and deep
I hope you're not lonely without me

Society, have mercy on me
I hope you're not angry if I disagree
Society, crazy and deep
I hope you're not lonely without me

Jerry Hannan, of The Kind, et. al.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"I dont own a house, i dont have a retirement fund, and im sure i could have done better in life financially had i dedicated my self to increasing my earning potential. Thing is...while i may have a regret or two, i have lived a far happier and fulfilling life than most people i encounter my age."

+ 1


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

My Dad used to ride me to 'grow up'. He said it wasn't acceptable to 'be a bum'. He went on to say no one would respect me, or take me seriously. I would answer 'Dad, I'm just not a nerd'. He was a nerd, actually a world class physicist working for a group that will go unmentioned. Frankly, I'm still not exactly clear what he was up to (though I have a pretty good idea, things changed after the fall of Russia) but his entire work life was a secret, as in he lied to all of us about everything because that's what these people did. At any rate, he was a nerd. He would gruffly say back to me, 'Nerds run the world'. He finally said, at least get a college degree, then if you want to be a bum at least people will know you are more than a bum. He also kicked me out at 18. He was sure the next several years would be a disaster and he didn't want to be any part of it. I now have a doctorate, ride my bike everywhere I go, and live very modestly. And I did this on my own. 

The Road Not Taken

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim
Because it was grassy and wanted wear,
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I marked the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I,
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference. 
Robert Frost

There are very few hard and fast rules in life. And choosing the path less chosen should be regarded as acceptable. To do otherwise it to deny all of us the benefit of those who have the courage to 'no thanks' to convention, and hang a hard left, and then just keep on going. Some of those folks will end up dead in the woods, and some will come back to inform us all of what they saw, and learned, and might teach us something we would never otherwise know. My 2 cents.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Us (insert sport here) bums refer to those without roofs over their heads while they live our vacation lifestyles as "dirtbags" or "dirtbagging" it. It's not insulting either. I was a dirtbag for a few short stretches. Usually have to keep some form of income going still.

Everyone watch this: A Desert Life on Vimeo


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I worked as a river guide for several years while I plugged away at my undergrad degree. Best time of my life without a doubt. I lived in a tent, ate when I could & generally rafted/kayaked & partied for a living. 

If you're thinking hard about it, do it. If grateful dead heads can sustain themselves, you should be able to figure out a way to make it happen.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

uglyguy2 said:


> It's pretty much my dream to be able to travel all over, go anywhere I want whenever I want and _ride_ whatever I want.


That's going to require funding.

I took a year off and pursued an outdoor passion. While I wouldn't trade that period of leisure for anything, I wouldn't be stoked to do it again (until financially independent). Repetitive stress injuries, plus most everyone works. You might be surprised how lonely it can be (and, for the record, I love solo projects). 4-6 weeks on/4-6 weeks off sounds like a better balance of cash flow, injury recovery and fun.

Go big and find out for yourself. You only live once.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BigRingGrinder has some sage advice going. I got to live the Bike/ski bum lifestyle for about 5 years and never regret it. Met some of the best people I've ever met, met my amazing wife, reached a pinnacle of cycling fitness that I can only imagine being able to match again some day, and skied around 120 days a year. I also had to cope with poor and inconsistent incomes, not being able to fix things that you break (car, bike, skis) or having to sell things you like to make ends meet (see previous list). It's a great lifestyle if you can afford it. It either takes a lifestyle overhaul to live meagerly or it takes an understanding that you will do it for ___ number of years and move on. I chose the latter and now, as I am part of the 9-5, M-F crowd I look back fondly of powder days on the mountain with no one but my friends around and solo rides in complete solitude on trails which look like highways on the weekend. 

The nice thing is that I have something to look fondly upon. Had I not ended up rocking the bum lifestyle my life would be profoundly different; I would not hesitate to say that it would be much worse. The ____bum lifestyle is not for everyone, but like BRG said there are a lot of ways that you can simulate the experience. It's not the same experience as being immersed in the culture, but you could set up your life in a new location which is favorable to what you like to do. Move to the PNW or Colorado or wherever it is that has some trails that you want to ride. Any city with a reasonably sized population base will have a variety of job opportunities, the larger the city the more likely you will be to find something that both pays decently and relocates you to an area with access to new riding opportunities. Here in SLC, we're 6 hours from Jackson, much of Colorado, Moab, St. George, Sun Valley, and so on. With a home base of hundreds of miles of trails within the surrounding 45 minutes, it's hard to get bored on a bike (well, winter might be a bummer for some people). I'm not living the bum lifestyle anymore but I am surrounded by what brings them to this part of the country and a little compromise means that I can live out some great riding while still supporting my family.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Did the ski bum thing for one year. Spent two years sailboat bumming. In about three more years I'll be a retired bum. Ride the wave when it comes by.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

jmmorath said:


> Everyone watch this: A Desert Life on Vimeo


Great stuff.
One of the better things about the interweb is that we all can be better connected to things, ideas, and each other than ever before. I watched the video twice.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Living the lifestyle*

from those of whom i know, work in the industry and vet, ride/test products as representatives of product lines. Most have 4 year degrees such as marketing, commercial art and the like. It's something to be a "bum" but then what?


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

On a day like I’m having today at work, with the bike in back of my truck ready to go. Leaving work without saying a word, filling the truck up and driving somewhere until I run out of fuel… sounds pretty good.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow... some very judgmental opinions expressed here by those without a clue, or deeply bitter. 
To associate one who overlooks consumerism / fiscal responsibility to pursue a passion, as a bum is classic labeling, and pure ignorance.

Studied Snow Science for 10 years in UT, as a "ski-bum" to log 100+ days each, and ride MTB's in the off-season. 
Was very fortunate to graduate college w/o any debt, always paid my own bills, and had 4 months off each year. 
Never lived in a shack, paid for Xmas on Visa, had new ski gear & bikes, yet always drove an old car.
Left at 33 for a corporate job/career, marriage & responsibilities, and now return to vacation. Not the same - ever.

OP, 
I averted Birth--> School--> Work--> Death... by doing so, have no regrets, and if possible urge you to do the same.
Used my degree, acquired skills, never worked for the mtn., started a biz, and traveled cheaply, and often do so today. 
Know this... bumming is a game for the young, and that your body cannot perform as it did in your 20's.* 
Took my father a few years to grasp ^, yet once he saw the crazy shiite we were doing, he got past my not working for him.
It is very easy to get sucked into the resort party scene, and far too often the best skiers/riders stop making turns. 
Bartenders often make the most $$, but going out after work to get twisted doesn't incite one to catch the 1st chair.
The only regrets I have in life are unexplored opportunities, so if driven, make it happen, and retain your perspective.

[*Learned the hard way at 45 when skiing waay fast crashed, tore a hip flexor to wreck my core. Was unable to walk, 
and for daily PT spent 6 weeks in a pool full of bluehairs wearing water-wings, or a kickboard to cycle underwater.]


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

As much as I fantasize over the romantic notion of being a "bike bum" - I see what happens to people when they hit their 60's and 70's with a past full of crazy experiences, and a present full of nothing. I work in the financial industry, and I see people like my parents, who live in a beautiful home, with accumulated wealth, right on the beach in Santa Cruz... and then people their age, living in a sh*tty one bedroom apartment among gangbangers in East Side San Jose, barely scraping by on SSI and going to the "free" clinic for health care. They can't do much any more, so they buy a $1 coffee and hang out in the WalMart McDonalds all-day and talk to others in the same position. It's a little sad.

My parents, who never took away from family life, vacation time, and wonderful travels, have a pleasant life in retirement. In contrast, those who "lived on the edge" and are now in those years, struggling to keep it together.

I like the idea of working hard, earning my keep, and taking time off to enjoy what I worked for. Fortunately, I get to take a "mini-vacation" every day since I live next to the trails. I work on commission, so I never "shut down" - I work 7 days a week and 12-14 hour days, but it's all good. The riding/family/friends time is that much more special to me. 

I have friends that still live the BMX lifestyle in their 30's and 40's. Bumming rides, bumming parts, piling in vans to travel, barely affording fast food, living in apartments with 3 other dudes... and I'm thinking "How old are you?"

While I'm not judging what others do with their lives - I believe you can balance your life and do a little of both bumming and making a living to save for a decent life in old age. When the body has deteriorated to a point where you can no longer huck off drops or attack the gnar, you will be glad that you took the right steps to retain some sort of financial dignity, and not have to solely rely on an antiquated, dying SSI system and "free" health care at the expense of others - or worse yet, find yourself in a state funded convalescent home.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm with you Dion. But, it's really tough. I learned to skydive when I turned 18 in high school. While hanging out at the Drop Zone, I realized it was mostly a bunch of older men in mid-life crisis mode. Many were divorced, with pre-teen kids. When I saw them bring their kids to the DZ and jump all day on their weekends with the kids, I made up my mind then and there that I would not do the school->college->cubicle->retire->die thing.

I wanted to get it out of my system before I had a family. So I abandoned college plans, went in the Army, learned how the world really worked and decided a military career wasn't for me.

I became a "skydiving bum" as an instructor and coach. I had an injury that was a wake up call and decided then, it was time to grow up. Went to college and got married, had a kid and now I'm living the corporate life I NEVER thought I'd be living.

I've got it really good and feel so lucky to be in the position I am in. All my friends are 10 years ahead in their careers, but I wouldn't trade my early life for the world.

I've got goals and a plan to achieve them, but it's really tough to suppress the urge to cut away and go to Switzerland and ride, hike and wing suit base jump all day.

Not sure if this was posted earlier, but it is a pretty neat perspective:


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Depending on your lifestyle and current job, you could probably do the math to see how long you would have to save to take a year off work and bike bum. Even if you can't make it work, it would probably be fun to plan it and see. Assuming you'd want to stay on one continent (not fly)...

First, pick a vehicle. Something you can live in when needed and transport all your gear. Something reliable for sure.

Pick the top spots in the US you'd want to ride. BC, Oregon, NorCal, SoCal, Nevada deserts, Arizona, Moab, Wyoming, Western Slope, Front range, NM, Ozarks, Western NC, North Georgia, Smokies, Vermont, NH, Main, etc. etc. Pick the best trails and plan a route.

Estimate total mileage and calculate gas money needed.

Estimate how much you need for food per day ($40? $60?) x 365

Estimate the number of nights you'll want to spend sleeping in a bed. It will be more in the Winter! Look at your route and determine how many free nights you can poach with friends/family.

Estimate how many nights in a hotel you'll want. Figure $60-$100/night.

Estimate upkeep on your bikes. You're not going to ride ~250 days and not go through some parts.

Estimate incidentals you'll need. Personal items (just because you're a bike bum doesn't mean you can neglect your teeth!), indulgences (beer, non-cycling entertainment, etc.).

Add a Sirius/XM subscription because the radio in the remote areas in the west is TERRIBLE!

Add it all up and see what you need to bike bum for a year. Add a 20% contingency.

Now look at your income and determine how much you could save per year. Divide the last two numbers and work for that many years until you can take a year off and ride.

Even if you don't do it, it would be fun to plan it out.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Trail Ninja said:


> Can it be done? Yes. I've been living that way most of my life. I'm 55 years old and I don't own or owe anything. I can go where I want and do what I want. How I do it is very difficult to explain.
> 
> I have done the "rat race" thing. I was married for 23 years, raised a family, bought a house, 2 mini vans, the whole nine yards. At the first opportunity, I gave the whole shooting match to my wife, put my clothes in a pack, put my bike in a box & mailed it to myself on the other side of the country. I've never been happier than the times when I could carry everything I own on my back. When my wife met me I was living on a boat in Victoria, B.C.
> 
> It's actually easier to explain how my 58 year old sister does it. She's a wilderness guide & a travel writer. She guides tours in Africa, South America and the Orient & writes about them. That covers her travel and living expenses and she has a little money left over for emergencies.


 There is no manual for life. One has to figure out what works best for them not what makes everyone else happy.

To the OP...choose what you want to do and will make you happy with life. Don't worry about the crapola coming from others because then all you are doing is worrying about making them happy not yourself. If they don't like how you live your life then get rid of them from your life. The only thing stopping you is fear.

And who knows. Maybe your path of happy life will end up living as an ex pat here,

Conscious Turning, Part 1: Welcome to Jurassic Bike Park


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I have thought about this too; read Van Dwelling forums etc. Whether to climb, bike, surf, whatever, there are a lot of people of all ages and walks of life who are disaffected with the prescribed arc of "normal" life. These feelings are super common in guys of a certain age, who have gone to college, started careers, bought homes, and go to work every day. After a certain amount of time, it's common to look around and say "is this really all there is to life?". So the first thing I want you to realize is that you are far from being alone in your feelings and desire to unplug and go do whatever it is that turns you on in life, be it biking or whatever.

The common thread I find in advice from people who have done it is this: don't burn any bridges behind you. Sell what you can, store what you can't part with, rent your house (if you have one), see if you can take a sabbatical from work. Find an appropriate vehicle, fit it out, and go. You may find you don't take to the lifestyle, it's just not what you imagined, etc. You may get sick, hurt, lonely, or run out of money. Until you try it, you just don't know for sure. It's easy to romanticize a life like this and trivialize the hardships. Don't put yourself in a situation you can't back out of.

That said, if you have a marketable, portable skill that is in demand anywhere, you are way ahead. Construction-based skills like plumber, electrician, framer, etc. are well suited to the lifestyle - in general, you can find work most anywhere, and work as much as you need to, and move on.

I have also seen advice not to underestimate the loneliness aspect of it, either. This sort of life isn't suited to a family, and it's the rarest of women who have the ability to see past the fact that you, at least on the surface, are little more than a vagrant. Not saying that's the truth of it, but that's the perception.

Anyway, best of luck to you, I can certainly empathize with the feelings you have on this. I have 4 kids and a wife, so this is not option open to me. Please keep us posted on what you decide to do, and if you do go, go with the knowledge that there is at least one person who is going with you, at least vicariously.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

One challenge to "bike bumming" versus ski bumming or other type of activity is that mountain biking doesn't necessarily require the "customer" participant to travel to a destination. This is an advantage to the participant, obviously, but a disadvantage to the Bike Bum.

Skiing is the best example. The Ski Bum doesn't survive by living in a van in a parking log. He survives by traveling to a destination resort and getting one of the thousands of jobs available to support the throngs of visitors traveling to the ski area. The ski area needs lift operators, ski instructors, ski patrol, day care workers, kitchen workers, hotel staff, lift maintenance staff, parking lot attendants, reservations clerks, bellhops, ski shop workers, retail sales, etc. etc. etc. There are plenty of jobs for someone OK with making minimum wage and spartan living conditions.

The bike industry, however, doesn't necessarily work that way. Sure, there are destination bike resorts where people travel to ride. But the VAST majority of mountain bikers ride their local trails. The opposite is true for skiing -- the vast majority of skiers travel to resorts. That difference makes Bike Bumming very different and more akin to rock climbing. If you've ever been to Joshua Tree in the winter or Yosemite in the summer, you see how Rock Bums live: Vans and tents with little work.

That's how I think Bike Bumming would work and that's the post I made above: Figure out how much you need to save to live like that and see if you can make it work.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ many good points, and why most pick a location near good riding to live life. While not as romantic as being a full-blown nomad, it's far more practical.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

One of my conclusions after my season and a half of ski bumming was to bag living in Manhattan, right away, before I had too much to lose, and move to a city more conducive to a balanced lifestyle, including the rec. stuff I want to do. Of course, I chose the moment right before the housing crisis turned into the financial freakout to do it, but apparently I needed a nudge to go back for an engineering degree anyway.

I remember running into an article a while ago arguing for more corporate concerns locating in cities where people would live on purpose. Sure, the overhead is higher. But if you ask all your employees to move to a dump in the middle of nowhere, you only get **** employees. History may or may not prove this article correct, but I'm really not looking at jobs in places I wouldn't live on purpose, so those companies can have some other engineer. (And there are a lot who didn't have my GPA...  )


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Anything is possible. Anything.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

The "bum" description gets interpreted several different ways depending on perspectives and perceptions.
Forget "bum" and tweak it to " I want to set up my life so I can ride whenever I want to and wherever I want to" and that may make it easier for people to understand and picture.
Money is only part of the equation.
What this approach to life really requires is time and focus. 
If you take the long view and figure that if you can make your passion a priority and maintain the focus and dedication to pursue it for a big chunk of your life, then you can do some really amazing things.
There's a huge difference between "bumming" for a few years and setting up your life for many many years of doing what it is you want to do most in the world.
Take the long view and there will be periods of working hard to earn money to support your pursuit as well as periods of doing almost nothing but your chosen activity. 
I've been a "bum" of various sorts for most of my adult life. I've always tried to set my life up so I could do whatever I wanted whenever I wanted.
I've worked a lot and I've played a lot.
From ages 16-32, climbing rocks, ice, and mountains was one of biggest focus of my life. Did the classic climbing bum tour of Yosemite-Joshua Tree most seasons with lots of Teton and western US trips in between. Every few years I'd focus on a big trip or project, but the goal was always to be climbing whenever I wanted.
From 24-32 mountain biking was 2nd to climbing in my chosen pursuits. It turns out that many of the great western US climbing destinations are also very close to great western US mountain biking destinations. 
From 32-now(39) mountain biking has been my number one activity of choice and my life is still set up so I can ride almost everyday and travel to the places I want to to ride.
Turns out I don't want or need to ride all over the world. There's a lifetime of riding in the western US for me.
All I want to do when summer arrives is ride the bike park. It's almost like it's not an option for me to do anything other than be at the park everyday that I can when the season is on. I am so psyched to ride the park that the anticipation starts to build months in advance(it's already started for the 2013 season). It's the same psyche I used to get before the Yosemite/Joshua Tree/alpine climbing season.
During spring, fall, and winter I really like to travel and ride in the sun-Vegas, Phoenix, Tucson, Sedona, Moab, GJ, Saint George etc. So, that's where my focus goes. Some years I ride all those places and other years I focus on just a few.
I'm the type of person that has always had an uncompromising drive to have my life set up so I can do what I want to do when I want to do it. I hate wasting my time and I have no illusions about life having a guaranteed payoff or anybody handing me anything.
I work a lot and take pride in what I do. I try to do the best job possible and I appreciate employment that allows me to have the life I want. It's not just the paycheck that motivates me for work, rather it's an appreciation for a job that allows me to pursue what I want most in life. I work hard and deliver above average performance because I see that as a way to maintaining my ability to ride all the time.
If you want to do something, you are the one that has to do the work to set your life up the way you want. 
Having a job that helps you in your pursuits is key. It will be glaringly obvious if your employment is a hindrance rather than a help to you reaching and maintaining your goal. Money doesn't mean much if there's no time to do what you want to do. 
No one can give you a "how to" list that is guaranteed to work for you. 
#1 thing is to be willing to admit what you'd want to be doing most in the world and then commit to doing it. 
If you can do that, you can likely figure out how to make everything else work.
So many people think it's an all or nothing approach, meaning that if you go be a "bum" you'll be sacrificing many things-money,future, security, etc.
I have never found that to be the case.
Once you really know what you want to do with your life for as far in to the future that you can see, it's really pretty simple. You either choose to pursue that path or you don't.
You can still build a career, own the house, have the family, and earn all sorts of cash while pursuing your dreams. You'll just have to work harder to maintain the time and focus and intensity if you try to fit more and more things in to the equation.


----------



## longtang (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont' know if this counts . . . but plenty of ppl bike to work. And if you carry that a little further . . . if you rode around the country and did odd jobs as others have said, it would b great!. one thing that can help you is craigslist. It is pretty much a plug-in into any town you arrive in. You can network with like minded people who can give you a place to crash. There is a documentary on hulu called craiglist joe. He survived for one month with no money. Just craig


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

https://www.couchsurfing.org/


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

If I didn't have kids it might be a possibility. I don't care how old my kids get. always there means always there for them. Not Dad will miss your wedding cause hes been getting gnarly in New Zealand for the last year and has no phone or contact information.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

What's life worth if one doesn't have a day of freedom for each day of work? To me anything more than 1 for 1 is most plainly slavery. Just being honest enough to admit that any and all undesirable excessive work absolutely sucks is the first step. Straight lifes who sound so sensible are usually feeble nothings when their so called retirement rolls around. People who slave for long term plans are usually 

You know what mom always said. . .

I'm with Norman C 100%. I raised my kids while suckling the american popsicle and found that existence really boring to the point of disgust. Fortunately I'm skilled enough to not have to endlessly slave to make ends meet. So now I work for time.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

pedalitup said:


> What's life worth if one doesn't have a day of freedom for each day of work? To me anything more than 1 for 1 is most plainly slavery. Just being honest enough to admit that any and all undesirable excessive work absolutely sucks is the first step. Straight lifes who sound so sensible are usually feeble nothings when their so called retirement rolls around. People who slave for long term plans are usually
> 
> You know what mom always said. . .
> 
> I'm with Norman C 100%. I raised my kids while suckling the american popsicle and found that existence really boring to the point of disgust. Fortunately I'm skilled enough to not have to endlessly slave to make ends meet. So now I work for time.


Great point. Moreover, the advances in technology throughout history have achieved one thing consistently: they have made it possible for more and more work to get done with fewer and fewer workers. With recent and near-future advances in the field of robotics, the current high unemployment rate is likely to not stay that way...it's likely to get higher.

If mandated unemployment becomes the norm, I think of worse ways to spend one's days than as a "bike-bum".


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

pedalitup said:


> What's life worth if one doesn't have a day of freedom for each day of work? To me anything more than 1 for 1 is most plainly slavery. Just being honest enough to admit that any and all undesirable excessive work absolutely sucks is the first step. Straight lifes who sound so sensible are usually feeble nothings when their so called retirement rolls around. People who slave for long term plans are usually
> 
> You know what mom always said. . .
> 
> I'm with Norman C 100%. I raised my kids while suckling the american popsicle and found that existence really boring to the point of disgust. Fortunately I'm skilled enough to not have to endlessly slave to make ends meet. So now I work for time.


I'm at that crossroads right now.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Great thread. Any updates?


----------

